

UK citizen sues Microsoft over Prism private data leak to NSA - slashdotaccount
http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240210455/UK-citizen-sues-Microsoft-over-Prism-private-data-leak-to-NSA

======
a3n
It would be "interesting" if Microsoft's lawyers analyzed the law, concluded
they were guilty of violating British law, and plead guilty at trial.

If Microsoft were as concerned about their data integrity as they seem to have
been goaded into, after learning that pipes between their data centers were
monitored by the NSA, you might reasonably think that they were concerned
about the integrity of _all_ their data, including that data in other
countries that the NSA compels them to share.

I think pleading guilty to cases like this would be enough of a shock to the
system that governments, including the US, would be forced to rethink their
clever scheme to break the internet and treat the world's citizens as enemies.

